
I took a $200 ASUS ZenFone 2 to Yellowstone – and took some awful photos - sricola
http://imgur.com/a/SmVnM
======
dragonbonheur
I'd blame the photographer rather than the phone here. Learn to use lighting
and exposure settings properly. Experiment. Take several shots of the same
place with different settings until you get it right. Learn picture
composition. The first and the last picture seem good so it's not the phone.

------
PaulHoule
too many bits, did not view

